# Marrying A Filipina...



## TheAgent (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone !

I have relationship with a Filipina and recently we have a child. Now we want to get marry and stay together. But the thing is she was previously married (2002). Soon after their marriage, they started to live separately and never met again. Note that i have relation with her for last 4 years. Any advice how we can get married legally, i heard that there is no divorce in Ph. How she can get singleness status... 
Thanks,


----------



## TheAgent (Jan 9, 2013)

TheAgent said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I have relationship with a Filipina and recently we have a child. Now we want to get marry and stay together. But the thing is she was previously married (2002). Soon after their marriage, they started to live separately and never met again. Note that i have relation with her for last 4 years. Any advice how we can get married legally, i heard that there is no divorce in Ph. How she can get singleness status...
> Thanks,


Additional info -- I'm a Different nationality and recently visited her during the delivery time in phillipines...


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

TheAgent said:


> Additional info -- I'm a Different nationality and recently visited her during the delivery time in phillipines...


Agent,

You realise there is no divorce in Philippines. I believe you can get legal separation. You can otherwise marry outside the Philippines if commitment is very important.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

TheAgent said:


> Additional info -- I'm a Different nationality and recently visited her during the delivery time in phillipines...


I feel for you Agent- since there is no divorce in the Philippines and getting annulment can be costly. It's all down to money in the end... Good luck to both of you and hope the links help to answers your questions.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> UK, did you mean marry outside and never go back to the Philippines?
> 
> Unless you really want to live in the Philippines I'd slip the baby and her out of the Philippines quietly and go on your way. There was a case a few years ago about a couple exactly like you in which the husband charged the wife with adultery, put the couple in jail, made life very difficult until the couple could obtain fake passports and smuggle the woman and baby out of the Philippines. It was on the program "Locked Up Abroad".


Since there is no divorce in the Philippines, and a Filipina who is still legally married to a Filipino ( unless he has passed away) and living with another man- she is committing adultery and it has a high penalty ( few years in jail) if her legal husband found out and know the law and or out to make her life a misery ( hope not). 

A good news is she can dropped a charged of adultery if, her legal husband has or commiting adultery. It's more to it and best to read the Philippine bill ( hope someone post a link) 


If she marries a foreigner however, and the 
foreigner divorced her in his own country then she can remarry again.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 13, 2013)

i was talking to a cab driver in manila he was telling me that there is no divorce in the PI and its very long process to get seperated !!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

For you to be one happy legal family in the PI, it will most likely option is to file for an annulment. This is costly as others have previously mentioned ($5-10K) if it goes thru. I recommend visiting with a local lawyer and getting some straight scoop.

Another option might be to get the child's passport and documentation that it's yours along with your country's citizenship. Then file for visa for the child to come with you and your GF as your child's "nanny". This would also entail watching out for the religious police, depending on what country you are in.


----------



## PhilPrivEye (Jul 4, 2013)

If they have been separated for more than 7 years she can file for legal separation. Although she cannot re-marry in the Philippines she will no longer be legally bound and can live with another man without being persecuted for adultery.

She will also be free to get married in other countries.

Hope this helps.


----------

